
Higher order macros in C (2012) - voltagex_
http://journal.stuffwithstuff.com/2012/01/24/higher-order-macros-in-c/
======
nkurz
Fine article, probably best to retitle to "C++" as in the original? No
response needed; I'll delete this comment if the title changes.

~~~
voltagex_
Oops.

